# Juno



## YamiHikari (Dec 24, 2007)

First things first: Official Site? 

I just saw Juno yesterday and I have to say it was the best movie I've seen all year.  It was just as funny as Knocked Up, but with the same heart as Little Miss Sunshine.  It's being showered with praises, so you might as well do yourself a favor and jump on the bandwagon.

Ellen Page and Michael Cera were AMAZING!  (and Jason Bateman!) (and a hilarious cameo by Rainn Wilson).  Seriously, Ellen Page is one of the best actresses in the business.  She's going places.

It's just expanded it's release, so if you haven't been able to check it out yet, go see it!

I'd recommend it to anyone any day.  (14+ Maybe?  No I think I could've handle it at 13...so we'll say 12+ if you're mature.)


----------



## Vasp (Dec 24, 2007)

It's a really good movie, I liked it a lot. I got to see it for free at a preview about a month ago, and walked away with a free shirt :3

Definitely worth the watch.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 24, 2007)

It is really sweet, and grows on you.  It is definitely one of my favorites this year.  I was really impressed by everyone involved, especially Ellen.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 24, 2007)

YamiHikari said:


> It was just as funny as Knocked Up, *but with the same heart as Little Miss Sunshine.*



God I hated that movie, it felt so manufactured.

As for Juno, I'm interested in it. Probably will wait for the dvd release though. And I would bang Ellen Page.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 27, 2007)

looks like a pretty funny movie


----------



## Baki (Jan 22, 2008)

Just saw it. It really got to me. I came out of the movie feeling all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## The Mexican (Jan 22, 2008)

I think that Juno is a bit overrated it was an okay movie, but it is not something that i would be interested in seeing again. I didn't feel at all like a comedy i think that knocked up is a way better movie.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 22, 2008)

628211 said:


> I think that Juno is a bit overrated it was an okay movie, but it is not something that i would be interested in seeing again. I didn't feel at all like a comedy i think that knocked up is a way better movie.



co-sign

It was good, I was entertained, but it wasn't the best comedy I've ever seen. All that movie made me want to do is buy some Sunny D, tic-tacs, and box full of condoms.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 22, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> God I hated that movie, it felt so manufactured.
> 
> As for Juno, I'm interested in it. Probably will wait for the dvd release though. And I would bang Ellen Page.



Don't waste your time.

Juno is just as artificial and contrived.

Apparently, the ability to refer to some pop culture icon arbitrarily qualifies as wit, nowadays.

Soupy Sales?


----------



## theshad (Jan 22, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> It was worth watching except it didn't make any sense how Juno would even be interested in sex.



She's a teenage girl, why wouldn't she be interested in sex exactly?

I had extremely high expectations for Juno and while I thought it was a great movie I was a bit disappointed. It certainly was entertaining I wouldn't consider it the best comedy of the year or anything, I thought it was a lot more of a drama than a comedy actually.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 22, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Don't waste your time.
> 
> Juno is just as artificial and contrived.
> 
> ...



Well, I saw Juno. Maybe because having Jason Bateman and Ellen Page in a movie blinded me with awesomeness but, I didn't hate the movie. It was definitely nothing great...but it was a satisfying way to pass by 90 minutes(though a lot of the dialogue was forced).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2008)

So, it's not just a card game anymore? I saw this movie listed somewhere, but I didn't know what it was...

I didn't watch Shitty Sunshine Girl or whatever it is, either, but I guess I'll check this out.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2008)

i'd bang the chick, good loli


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2008)

Isn't that the same chick from Hard Candy?

I wasn't impressed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2008)

she plays the bitch in xmen 3, "i'm juggernaut bitch"


----------



## sessystalker (Jan 27, 2008)

I saw the movie the other day.  It was cute, it made me laugh.  Wasn't the "OMGFCKINBEST" movie I'd ever seen, but still good.

I'd have to agree with whoever said Juno was too smart to be interested in sex at least without protection, tho. >_>  But I guess if she was then there'd be no movie, huh?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2008)

I've thought Ellen Paige was hot since I saw her in X3, but this solidified the fact that she can act as well as look good. This movie was great, great cast, and good story, yet simple and funny. It seems a little short, but at the same time I could have seen it getting weird if it ran longer. 

At first the movie seems really strange, but towards like the fifteen minute mark I was really enjoying it, if for nothing but the jokes along. The characters all stay with you in your mind. I just all around enjoyed this movie.


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 11, 2008)

I watched that movie 3 weeks ago, it's pretty good and worth watching!
That movie gives a simple message to the teenagers that pregnancy in young age really will give them a huge risk.


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 11, 2008)

I heard it was a really funny movie but doesnt look like something id normally go for, meh ill probably check it out


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't watch *Shitty Sunshine Girl *or whatever it is, either, but I guess I'll check this out.



Yeah I'm sure that was the name of the film. You should see the lame way they got it past the censors.




CrazyMoronX said:


> So, it's not just a card game anymore?



Juno, Uno...same thing.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't get it. What's so special about it? And is it supposed to be a comedy?


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 11, 2008)

*cough*
[YOUTUBE]P1Evg4r4qwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ArcticSiren (Mar 2, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet i kept wanting to see it but i wasn't patient enough to wait at the movie theater for an hour till it came on but I'll have to watch it sometime


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought it was pretty good, Juno was hot.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2008)

I really loved it; some humor was hard for me to understand, but overall, I thought it was simple and sweet.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 2, 2008)

Soundtrack is great too.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 3, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Don't waste your time.
> 
> Juno is just as artificial and contrived.
> 
> ...



co-sign

This movie is nearly as bad as Zach Braff's "listen to this Shins song....it'll change your life" bullshit he released a couple of years ago.

Honestly, is the writing in Juno really what passes for wit these days?


----------



## Wilham (Mar 3, 2008)

I liked this movie. Ellen Page is hot.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> co-sign
> 
> This movie is nearly as bad as Zach Braff's "listen to this Shins song....it'll change your life" bullshit he released a couple of years ago.
> 
> Honestly, is the writing in Juno really what passes for wit these days?



Wit is whatever is unexpected in the conversation; fast thought out lines delivered back and forth. Some people don't like some things, but all of this "these days" and crap about how because something is new its not good or how people are stupid for liking something just because you didn't like (you know as if they're below you) isn't impressive. If you didn't like it give some real reasons why, because the wit isn't the only thing people liked about this.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 3, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wit is whatever is unexpected in the conversation; fast thought out lines delivered back and forth. Some people don't like some things, but all of this "these days" and crap about how because something is new its not good or how people are stupid for liking something just because you didn't like (you know as if they're below you) isn't impressive. If you didn't like it give some real reasons why, because the wit isn't the only thing people liked about this.




Here is a rant that pretty much nails my problem with the movie.



			
				THE MOSES said:
			
		

> Originally posted in the Oscar Predictions thread:
> 
> My problem (and the problem that is splitting audiences now) is with the thousands of pop culture references that come out the character's mouths. It's not that she uses pop culture references: she wouldn't be realistic if she didn't use those references in her speech. It's that she churns out hundreds of pop culture references a second and never takes a freaking breath. No one...NO ONE has a brain that works that fast which call allow a person a quip or a joke for every line. It seems strange that in a movie world where we can suspend our disbelief for wizards and aliens and Woody Allen getting sexy women, that we cannot believe a woman like Juno. But we can't. Because not even Woody Allen is on all the time. Even your most outrageous comic relief takes a break every once and a while to be real. Or maybe it's because for as funny as she is, we still want to see her be herself even among her friends. But no matter who she is talking to, she has that same wise ass reply to everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 4, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wit is whatever is unexpected in the conversation; fast thought out lines delivered back and forth. Some people don't like some things, but all of this "these days" and crap about how because something is new its not good or how people are stupid for liking something just because you didn't like (you know as if they're below you) isn't impressive. If you didn't like it give some real reasons why, because the wit isn't the only thing people liked about this.



Defensive much?

I simply stated that I wasn't impressed and/or amused by this movie's use of uber-witty dialogue and pop culture references every two seconds.


----------



## delirium (Mar 4, 2008)

I enjoyed the movie. It's kinda of like watching the Three Stooges' slapstick but with words. That stuff doesn't normally happen so it's fun to watch it play out.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 4, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> I didn't get it. What's so special about it? And is it supposed to be a comedy?



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Jimin (Mar 16, 2008)

Juno was great. I liked how they had dialog that regular people would say. It made the movie that much better. It was a great movie.


----------



## Snow (Mar 16, 2008)

My favorite movie so far this year.

I didn't see this thread when I was donning the set


----------



## Adonis (Mar 16, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Juno was great. I liked how they had dialog that regular people would say. It made the movie that much better. It was a great movie.



Regular people talk in a constant barrage of ready-made punchlines as if, I don't know, THEY WERE CLEARLY READING FROM A SCRIPT DINGO (OR WHATEVER THE FUCK HER NAME IS) WROTE WHILE ORGASMING FROM HER OWN "WIT"?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Regular people talk in a constant barrage of ready-made punchlines as if, I don't know, THEY WERE CLEARLY READING FROM A SCRIPT DINGO (OR WHATEVER THE FUCK HER NAME IS) WROTE WHILE ORGASMING FROM HER OWN "WIT"?



lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 16, 2008)

Well I enjoyed the movie simply for it's plot; a girl in need of a family to take care of her bastard child.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Regular people talk in a constant barrage of ready-made punchlines as if, I don't know, THEY WERE CLEARLY READING FROM A SCRIPT DINGO (OR WHATEVER THE FUCK HER NAME IS) WROTE WHILE ORGASMING FROM HER OWN "WIT"?



Some of the dialog does ring pretty true, I'd have to say. People can be witty you know...not everything that looks scripted is. And this really didn't look all that scripted to me.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 16, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Some of the dialog does ring pretty true, I'd have to say. People can be witty you know...not everything that looks scripted is. And this really didn't look all that scripted to me.



Weren't you that guy who found nothing shitty about Transformers?

Your opinion is void.

Also, you're full of shit. 



> Leah: Yo Yo Yiggady Yo.
> Juno MacGuff: I'm at suicide risk.
> Leah: Juno?
> Juno MacGuff: No, it's Morgan Freeman. Do you have any bones that need collecting?
> ...



FUCKING FAKE!

At best, the only people who do talk like this are pretentious asshats who want to show how "ahead of the curve" they are; the same people who come off as 'tedious' and deserving of a dropkick in the fucking jaw.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Weren't you that guy who found nothing shitty about Transformers?
> 
> Your opinion is void.
> 
> ...



People who say shit about opinions being void often have nothing to say. Like you in this situation. Your fucked up my way or the highway attitude doesn't prove a damn thing. So until you learn to come at someone without all the arrogance I'll consider you as having nothing worthwhile to say.


----------



## myoldNFaccount (Mar 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Originally Posted by *THE MOSES*
> _Originally posted in the Oscar Predictions thread:_
> 
> My problem (and the problem that is splitting audiences now) is with the thousands of pop culture references that come out the character's mouths. It's not that she uses pop culture references: she wouldn't be realistic if she didn't use those references in her speech. It's that she churns out hundreds of pop culture references a second and never takes a freaking breath. No one...NO ONE has a brain that works that fast which call allow a person a quip or a joke for every line. It seems strange that in a movie world where we can suspend our disbelief for wizards and aliens and Woody Allen getting sexy women, that we cannot believe a woman like Juno. But we can't. Because not even Woody Allen is on all the time. Even your most outrageous comic relief takes a break every once and a while to be real. Or maybe it's because for as funny as she is, we still want to see her be herself even among her friends. But no matter who she is talking to, she has that same wise ass reply to everyone.
> ...






Wasn't that a Lord of the Flies reference or something? At least, I think I recall the boys in the book saying "Wizard" whenever they thought something was cool. It only happened a couple of times in the book, but I'm pretty sure they said it.

Aside from that, I actually enjoyed this movie. The happy expression on Bleeker's face when the Tic-Tacs cascaded out of the mailbox really got me.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 16, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People who say shit about opinions being void often have nothing to say. Like you in this situation. Your fucked up my way or the highway attitude doesn't prove a damn thing. So until you learn to come at someone without all the arrogance I'll consider you as having nothing worthwhile to say.



No, it means I don't honestly feel like intricately illustrating what SHOULD be an obvious point: the dialogue in Juno was pretentious and anything but "natural".

Sigh, I guess I have to. Let's take that section I quoted as an example:



> Leah: Yo Yo Yiggady Yo.



How am I supposed to react to something this fucking lame?

I'll go with the common assumption they're mocking "current" slang.

1) It's not current slang. It's a 30+ year old woman attempting to speak like a teen and failing miserably.

Diablo: Hmmm, how do kids talk? They say "Yo!" and "Wiggity wack", right?

Sorry, hun, you're about a decade or two too late. 

2) I'm supposed to feel anything but scorn for a bunch of arrogant twats who have nothing better to do that mock the vernacular of their peers to establish their "being above the curve"? Fuck them.

Bottomline: It's two parts outdated drivel and three scoops pretentiousness.



> Juno MacGuff: I'm at suicide risk.
> Leah: Juno?
> Juno MacGuff: No, it's Morgan Freeman. Do you have any bones that need collecting?



Ignoring that she not only made a random Bone Collector reference (is it really that relevant a movie?) but fluffed it, Juno, in her perverse need to be a prissy, sarcastic tart, takes an innocuous utterance of concern and purposely misconstrues it so, frankly, she can be a bitch and make a "Nah, who else would it be!?" joke despite the context not building up to it.



> Leah: Only the one in my pants...
> Juno MacGuff: I'm pregnant.
> Leah: What? Honest to blog?



Do I even have to fucking explain 'Honest to blog'?

If the people you talk to talk like this, point me to them so I can kick their fucking teeth in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> No, it means I don't honestly feel like intricately illustrating what SHOULD be an obvious point: the dialogue in Juno was pretentious and anything but "natural".
> 
> Sigh, I guess I have to. Let's take that section I quoted as an example:
> 
> ...



People do talk similar to that and I have known some of them to be joking around or very cynical with it. But its not any better than people writing with huge words to look smart, or who think that if they don't like something because its new or popular that makes them quirky and cool. 

The characters are archetypal, but the dialog is funny, the characters are enjoyable and the acting is well done with  exception of a few minor characters.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 16, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People do talk similar to that and I have known some of them to be joking around or very cynical with it. *But its not any better than people writing with huge words to look smart, or who think that if they don't like something because its new or popular that makes them quirky and cool.*



Funny enough, that's Juno to me.

"Look how Indy I am! I have music from quirky bands and obtuse pop culture references! LOOK AT MY HAMBURGER PHONE! I'm such an individual! Yo yiggady yo!"

I'm not saying people can't be naturally witty. But Cody uses every goddamn line and situation in the movie to showcase this, as a set-up for some punchline which, half the time, isn't even all that funny. 



> The characters are archetypal, but the dialog is funny, the characters are enjoyable and the acting is well done with  exception of a few minor characters.



To each their own but Juno, both the character and the movie, annoyed me to no end.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Funny enough, that's Juno to me.
> 
> "Look how Indy I am! I have music from quirky bands and obtuse pop culture references! LOOK AT MY HAMBURGER PHONE! I'm such an individual! Yo yiggady yo!"
> 
> ...



Actually most of her quirky act made her seem like a real teenager. Those perfect, popular fit in types you see in all the other movies and shows don't represent the rest of us. I found the character interesting and funny. 

But all my references to people acting a certain way weren't aimed at the character in the movie as I didn't see her that way.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 16, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually most of her quirky act made her seem like a real teenager. Those perfect, popular fit in types you see in all the other movies and shows don't represent the rest of us. I found the character interesting and funny.



See, it's that "Juno is us!" bullshit that pisses me off. Every fucking doofus spouting off how they're just like Juno! 

Just because you're not some "perfect, popular, fit-in" teens doesn't mean you're some unique, special,  "diamond-in-the-rough" rebel. Sorry to break it to you but most of the people who say shit like that are just as vapid and shallow as the "popular" people they condemn. If everyone was sooo different from these "popular" elite, would they be popular?



> But all my references to people acting a certain way weren't aimed at the character in the movie as I didn't see her that way.



I did see her that way.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 17, 2008)

Morgan Freeman wasn't even in "Bone Collector!"

As for the proposed "Lord of the Flies" reference, how stupid is that.

"The nickname for where I live is the "West Egg."



I made a reference to "The Great Gatsby!" Where's my oscar?


----------



## myoldNFaccount (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ Yeah, it is a pretty stupid reference, but it's just where I remember it from. Heh.
It could just be a coincidence, though it is quite uncommon to refer to something as "wizard"...


----------



## Grape (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, i'm bumping this after god knows how many months.

just wanted to say i saw this film today, and thoroughly enjoyed it. from start to finish, it was beautiful.

The character Juno is a narcissist, so it's not hard to understand why people wouldn'tlike her. Bleeker even says "you would be the meanest wife". Thats just the character being protrayed, and the actress did it brilliantly.

I was tearing up after she had the baby, and Bleeker showed up at the hospital... pretty much until the end of the movie.

Beautiful.

9/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

While I have expressed a lot of negative things about this movie before, I gave the movie another chance recently. I enjoyed it a lot more the second time, though Juno's friend, Leah, could get hit by a car for all I care. But other than that, I liked it.

Then again, I'm biased as fuck.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 28, 2008)

I've never watched this movie and I'm never going to. My ex-girlfriend wanted to go see this movie together. But we broke up before we got the chance.

The main character in the movie reminds me SOOO much of my ex-girlfriend from her big cheeks, her short straigh black hair, right down to the clothes she wears, its pains me incredibly inside just seeing a picture of her.

(Vonocourt you have no idea how many times I've x'd out of the forums after seeing your sig). 

I dont know why I saying all this I get I'm just feelin sentimental. I miss my ex So much, every time I close my eyes I see her face. I dream about the things we use to do, and I wake up knowing she's not nor ever will be there. Fuck. I hate her, her memory hurt so damn much.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Ummm, sorry dude?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 28, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I've never watched this movie and I'm never going to. My ex-girlfriend wanted to go see this movie together. But we broke up before we got the chance.
> 
> The main character in the movie reminds me SOOO much of my ex-girlfriend from her big cheeks, her short straigh black hair, right down to the clothes she wears, its pains me incredibly inside just seeing a picture of her.
> 
> ...



So wait...you're girlfriend looked like Ellen Page and you're complaining....


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 28, 2008)

Juno was not bad nor good, I'm neutral...It had its moments.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 28, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So wait...you're girlfriend looked like Ellen Page and you're complaining....



No I'm sayin I miss her.


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 28, 2008)

I found the movie okay. Probably nothing I'll ever buy, and most of it was forgettable, but it wasn't terrible.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

I love this movie. There are some flaws of course, but its one of my top favorite films.


----------



## Grape (Jul 28, 2008)

its just beautiful.

ill be buying it, and making people watch it


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

I bought it when it first came out on DVD.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jul 28, 2008)

I saw it about a week ago. It was really good. I liked it so much I watched it again the next day lol (I rented it on DVD). It was really sweet and the characters had many quirks that grew on me. Definitely a must watch!


----------

